# Peptides Help?



## rezkon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok So ive been looking more recently into peptides, mainly lgf-lr3 and lgf-DES?. So Questions, Whats the difference from lr3 to DES? 
I dont expect the effects of AAS I expect something to help my muscle not break down so easily due to my FHS Muscular dystrophy has a effect of muscle wasteage. 
Thinking peptides might be able to help me achive a decent progression, ETC 3Kgs in about 6 Weeks Would be a reasonable goal? 
Questions, 
Difference from DES And LR3? 
Are They better injected I.M or Sub-Q?...read alot since ALOT of mixed views.
What has the most anabolic effects etc, Building muscle effects and that.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lr3 stays around long des is quick some say stronger I've only done lr3 and I did it post work out in whatever I worked. You get a SICK pump from it my arms would tripple in size after working out but don't take more than 100mcg or u will grow ur intestines and get the hgh gut


----------



## acemon (Jun 4, 2012)

The main difference between des and lr3 is the half-life. I have used lr3 in small and large does and i wasn't too impressed. From what I have read i think you might want to research osta RX.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Des halflife is 10-15 minutes.. LR3 haflife is 20-30 hours.

Des is about 5x stronger than LR3.. but you have to take that trade off with a much shorter half life.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 4, 2012)

rezkon said:


> Ok So ive been looking more recently into peptides, mainly lgf-lr3 and lgf-DES?. So Questions, Whats the difference from lr3 to DES?
> I dont expect the effects of AAS I expect something to help my muscle not break down so easily due to my FHS Muscular dystrophy has a effect of muscle wasteage.
> Thinking peptides might be able to help me achive a decent progression, ETC 3Kgs in about 6 Weeks Would be a reasonable goal?
> Questions,
> ...



think testa teste to igf DES and IGF1LR3

LR3 has a much longer active life.

Sub Q is the way to go in my op.

I LOVE IGF1LR3 myself.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Blergs u did subq??? U ever try I.M??? I felt more pump from the I.m but I only did sub q for like 10 days and wasn't impressed what did u take lr3 or des??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

IM is going to be the best route.. Subq isn't even an option for Des.    I research both Des and LR3 IM.  Better absorption and bioavailability.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yea I didn't want it near my stomach just cus that's where most of ur igf receptors r . Butis that 50 day max true I always went by that and took lik3 weeks off ater 50 days on I would love to say on 4ever lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

4-5 wks on then equal time off


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

So what happens if u go longer just doesn't work as good??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

jdizzle83 said:


> So what happens if u go longer just doesn't work as good??



Down regulation of the receptors can occur.. and yes.. without the receptors the product won't do much good.


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank!! My 1st time I tried it with bac water and it worked but I didn't feel it till like 22 day in but wit the actic acid I felt iton day 10 and it felt 100 times stronger so if mixed wit bac its a waste!


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 4, 2012)

What would be a good indication down regulation has happened? No more pump?no more muscle fullness?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 4, 2012)

jdizzle83 said:


> Thank!! My 1st time I tried it with bac water and it worked but I didn't feel it till like 22 day in but wit the actic acid I felt iton day 10 and it felt 100 times stronger so if mixed wit bac its a waste!



With BAC, it'll degrade in about a week.. maybe even a little faster.  I would stick with the .6% AA solution.


----------

